# J-Freak



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 6, 2004)

Finally, I have started a journal.  First of I thanks for anyone who has helped me with my fitness goals or participated in my out-of-the-ordinary questions.  Anyway, today I showed my dad how to lift.  He is my first client ever as a personal trainer. That would be a fun job.  So we worked out today.  I did shoulders, bicepts and abs.  I hate abs but I gotta do them.  I'm currently bulking and am at 168 pounds.  I hope to be 190 in about 6 months.  Its so hard to keep eating because I'm getting a bit chubby around the mid.  I can still see my top abs but thats it.  I've never cut cause I'm not big enough yet.  Basketball starts in two weeks and Im in terrible shape because of my torn quad.  I pray to God that it is fully healed and wont come back. But, if its his will that i dont play then he obviously has somthing far better for me.  I benched 185 finally on 11/3.  It was easy i could have done it three times or so.  I love hoops I just hope i can play this year.  I have only played four or five times since this summer cause of football.  I had this rad dream about hoops...I finally got in a varsity game then turned the ball over right away then I said to myself "No Im not having another year like the last two" (Ive had two really bad years, my head wasnt right)"  So then I stole the ball right back and went in for a layup.  Then I stole the ball and went in for a DUNK!  (I can dream cant I)  Then somthing happened and my coach whom Im not very fond of was playing for the other team cause they didnt have enough guys or somthing.  Anyway thats whats been up.  Oh ya Ive got this really great girl that Im seeing but were just friends and we both dont date unles Mr. or Mrs. Right comes along.  I figure that I'll only be single for less than 10 years (hopefully) so this is my time to really spend with God and get close to him.  Well, Im off to bed.  I get to spend a few hours with the Big man upstairs bright and early.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 9, 2004)

Im at school, its lunch.  Im coming along in all my lifts.  Yesterday I put up 175 3x5.  Thats up almost 20 in two weeks!  The key for me has been consistancy and intensity.  I have to make sure that everytime I step in the weight room that Im focused and have a goal.  Right now Im just enjoying life.  You cant ask for more than joy cause life sucks without joy.  Im not content with being happy I want joy.  I feel a cold coming on again.  I get sick way too often.  I hope I can finally fight this one off.  Hoops starts in 1.5 weeks!  Im still rehabing my quad.  I pray that it will be ready in time.  I could have a really great year if Im healthy.  My confidence in my game is the best its ever been.  Well bell rang so I got2go.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow what a day.  Went to the Judicial sysetem today and learned about the law enforcemnt and city commisioners and stuff like that.  I know that I will never be involved in any of that in the near future.  It was very dry to me.  After that I had a SPAM meating (Students Peer Abstinance movement) for about an hour and a half.  I have a lot of work to do on my presentation.  Also, I have makeup work for missing school today.  I'll get 'er done!  Then I had a short lift. (Arms day) but I forgot my gym clothes so I lifted in jeans a longsleve T and boots!  It wasnt the greatest lift but better than nothing.  Well Ive got tons of hmwk so Im off to study!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 14, 2004)

Life has ben good to me.  I got back form a SPAM session in G.Falls yesterday.  It was so much fun!  I dont know if Im falling for this girl that was there or not.  Shes a year older but is so much fun to be around and is drop dead beautiful!  I dont know.  I went to the gym yesterday after the four hour van ride.  It was very odd because I wnet up to the gym at 8:30pm!  Ive never do that but it was way fun.  I worked on my game under half the lights that are ususally lit.  I ran so many lines cause I need to get in shape and I discplined myself to run whenever I miss a free throw and I missed way too many!  I have a week to get the quads healthy and in shape.  I know I'll be ready, I have faith.  I pray that this year will be fun and not just work.  I know we're going to work hard but I want to relax a bit and have some fun.  My goals this year are
1.  Start at point gaurd on Varsity
2.  10pts. 5assists 5boards
3.  Not miss a game or a practice (No injuries or sickness)
4.  No injuries or sickness
5.  Make it to state
6.  Be a leader
7.  Continue to gain strength and size
I know that I can achieve these goals because I have my head right this year.  I just have to go out there and play ball and have fun.  Cause if Im not having fun then I should "Go play soccer"! (inside joke).  Also, since I've been bodybuilding Ive gotten much larger and my competiton for my possition is only 135lbs compared to my 170 and I'm much more physical and stronger.  hes def. got me on speed but were tied on quickness.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 14, 2004)

*food today*

I'm almost up to 170. I can't believe that I was a scrony 133 when I first started lifting seriously. I finally put up 185 after adjusting my form. I got it easily and I think I can do 200lbs (bench). I long to squat since I torn my quads. i put up 428 but I dont know if i can do that now. My diet is half great and half crap. I have to be more disciplined with it. Currently today its this

Breakfast
1 cup oats 
1 cup berries frozen
1 cup ff milk
1 egg and four eggwhites
1 thick slice of lean ham
mulit and
3 fish capsules

Lunch
1 beef patty (grease blotted off) with tomatto, mustard and 
2 slices low carb bread (burger bun)
1 piece of toast with peanuttbutter
2 cups ff milk
2 small homemade choc. chip cookies (oh so good!)
5 spinich nuggets
1 banana

I should probably cut down a bit on this meal and stick it inbetween lunch and dinner but oh well.  I ususally get atleast five meals a day during the week.  This is a weekend diet and is less strict.  I am addicted to milk!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

It is so nice to see people praising God, especially teens like yourself!  Keep praying and pray for me too!  I have fallen a bit but I have been saved, back in August of 1997.  I started a new life and I will always remember why I am here!


----------



## bracewater (Nov 14, 2004)

I have to second that.  

Good luck in your endeavors and congrats on your starting point guard position.  B Ball has always been one of my favorite sports.

Be steadfast, remember that all things are possible through Christ who strengthens us

in Him,

Chris


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys thanks for the encouragement!  I have had so many people bash me for my faith but Jesus said "All men will hate you because of me."  I just want to thank you for the encouraging words and I'll be praying for you guys!
Burk


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 15, 2004)

A wierd thing happened to me this morning at exactly 6:20.  I was having a dream about feeling really sick and then I woke up and I was.  So I've stayed home all day and couldnt eat anything really.  I had two pieces of toast with jelly this morning.  Then I slept on and off till 2:30.  I had my dad go buy a box of Honey Combs because I heard they taste the same going up as they do going down.  So ya its been a rough day.  My  bouwls have been way too active and I've lost about 7 pounds, probably all water weight.  I've just started to drink water again so maybe Im on the mend.  I missed school today and that wasnt no fun because of all the makeup work and I wanted to see my special friend, lol.  We arent really intimate with each other but we are really good friends and growing closer every day.  Well typing this has taken a lot out of my so I better go rest.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

I hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie.  I am feeling better today.  Im at school and Im playing a major game of catchup.  I slept on and off all day yesterday unitll 7pm!  I think thats what my body needed.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 16, 2004)

I jsut came back from FCA.  It was amazing, not because anything special happened but because my relationship with God has grown so much.  I couldnt help but raise my hand as we worshiped.  God is amazing and his love is amazing!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 18, 2004)

My best friend is pissed at me for a stupid reason.  Dont you hate it when your friends get pissy on you?  oh well Im not going to let it bother me.  I'm pretty sore today in the chest reason.  I had been getting used to my chest routine so I doubled my bench sets and varried my grip and boom!  Sore muscles!  It feels so good!  I've been having people give me comments on how much bigger Im getting.  Its the best way to know that what your doing is actually working.  I want to gain 20 pounds in 8 or 9 months.  I think thats realistic.  That would put me at a solid 190.  It feels sweet to even type the number 190.  I remember just a year ago I was 135!  I need to work on my fine tuning in my diet.  Today was 
Peanutbutter and banana sand. on multigrain bread 
glass of milk 
orange.  
I woke up too late to make anything.  Lunch was 
Chicken and Rice
Apple
2 cookies
Bread Crust (My friend didnt want it and it was wholewheat with peanutbutter, my fav!)
carrots
Cliff Bar
After school...
Cliff Bar
egg whites and 1 egg
ham
banana with peanutbutter
1 cookie
then dinner was
2 buffalo burgers
apple slices
After dinner 
two peanutbutter low carb wraps
banana
bread roll
glass of milk
.5 cup cottage cheese
I ate dinner at a friends house tonight so it wasnt the healthist but hey it had protien and tasted good so I cant complain.  As you can see I LOVE PEANUTBUTTER!  I need to throw out the cookies and bread roll and add more oats and rice.  Usually I have a better breakfast but I woke up way too late.  Well Im tiered so Im out ly Nyquil!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow! Is my underwear zone sore or what!  I lifted legs for the first time in 3 months at PT on Fri..  I'm way sore, I pray I'll be ready by Mon. for tryouts.  
PT workout
10 min eliptical
Band exercises
jump squats with ankle weights 3x
chair walk (sit in rolling chair and walk by pulling with hamis, great for hamis)
squats 135 2x20-25
walking lungs with 15lb dumbells 2x
defensive slides
This workout was one of those it hurts to sit on the crapper for three days workouts!  Hey anyone who prays and is reading this would you pray that I wouldnt get sick or injured this year in basketball because thats what has dragged me down every year.  Thanks.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 21, 2004)

This has been my breakfast the last two days.  Oh its so good.

Protien pancakes (quick oats, CC, eggwhites, whole egg, cinnimon, nutmeg, vanilla)
With Crunchy peanutbutter.
Banana
Small bowl of berries
Small glass of orange juice

I know it may be a bit calorie loaded but thats what Im going for.  I have to gain .8 pounds per week in order to be 190 by June first.  I want to play linebacker so I have to gain about twenty pounds.  That would be sweet.  BRB.  Somthing about those pancakes makes me all loose...down...there.  Anyway, I only lifted once last week because I had the flu Mon., well I take that back because PT is considered my leg day.
This week is this
Mon 
Tryouts
Chest/Back day

Tue
Tryouts

Wed.  
Tryouts
Practice
Bis and Tris

Thur
Thanksgiving

Friday
Practice
Shoulders
Traps

Sat.
maybe light jog and stretch

Sunday
maybe light jog and stretch


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 21, 2004)

I havent listed my measurments so here they are
9/1/03             5/2/04    7/3/04   11/3/04
Neck 
Shoulders 43",   45.5",      47",       48.5"
Chest 38.5",      40.5",      41.75",   42"
Waist 31"          33",        32.75",    33"
Hips                                            37"
Bicept 11.75"     13.5"       14"         14"
Quad 20.5"         22"         23"         23"
Calf 14.25"         15"         14.5"      15"
Forearm                                       12" 
Height          5' 9.25" Same forever
Weight 144lbs   159lbs      162lbs    166lbs


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 22, 2004)

First day of tryouts.  Wow am I out of shape.  I was having to pray to Jesus way too much that practice.  I've noticed that very difficult things like basketball always bring me closer to God.  It's awesome, thats why getting out of your comfort zone is essential.  Well Im beat.  Oh ya I did great with my diet today.  Except I was nervous for tryouts so I couldnt eat much of a breakfast.  I had Chicken and rice twice, potatoes and meat, oatmeal and egg whites, and bananas and cottage cheese.  Aight I m out like Nyquil!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 26, 2004)

Its finally over!  Tryouts are done.  I made JV, not what I wanted but hey Im gonna have fun and do my thing.  My goals are 
18pts
5 assists
7 rebs
2 stls
2:1 assist to turnover ratio
Be a leader and have a winning record this year.
Our JV could really struggle this year but well try hard.  our chemestry is amazing on Jv/Varsity.  That was our downfall last year.  I cant wait for our first game!  We have another full week of practice, I have to be smart and stay healthy.  We have football awards on Friday, finally I get my first athletic letter.  I have had four points my whole h.s. carear but now I wont be a total nerd. lol. Thanksgiving was good.  I didnt really eat too much for dinner.  My mom and I made lefse and I must of had eight of those with butter and splenda.  They are so good.  I have to finish A Tale of Two Cities by Monday.  I am such a slacker when it comes to reading.  Well im sick of typing so Im outta here.  Piece.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 27, 2004)

I have eaten so much crap the last since Thanksgiving.  Its amazing how our culture makes every holiday an excuse to pig out on good food.  I feel so good when I eat the good tasting bad for you food but afterward I feel terrible.  I am kind of excited to get back to eating clean foods tomorrow.   I premade some sweet taters and chicken.  I'm watching ELF and its so frackin funny!  Cottenheadedninnymuggins! lol.


----------

